

Sunvault Energy and Edison Create Massive 10000 Farad Graphene Supercapacitor - danboarder
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sunvault-energy-and-edison-power-company-create-massive-10000-farad-graphene-supercapacitor-2015-05-06

======
mschuster91
> The Sunvault / Edison Graphene Supercapacitor is completely safe to use, it
> will not catch fire, does not require safety equipment that can fail and
> poses no risk to the environment

What happens in case of an (internal) short circuit? That energy has to go
somewhere.

